# forgoten tools



## A.J. (Sep 4, 2012)

I was wondering what some random things you guys have thought of
that could be helpful in a shtf or and other emergency.
If somthing does happen i think we the people will he on are own
for atleast a week or two (EX hurricane katrina) and my friend and i where
of over looked tools that have many uses. The one i find most overlooked
and helpful is chicken wire. It could be used for so many thing.
But i cant find any info if you can cook on it or os there chemicals that
can kill/mack you sick, so of any one could tell me that it would be 
Awesome.
so what are some over looked tools you are planing on using?


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

heck you can even use chicken wire as a bbQ grill to set your meat on in a pinch!


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

My dad handed down his dad's hand drills to me. The hand crank type and a bit brace, don't worry about electricity with these around.

These are not mine but pictures that look like them.



















1895gunner


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Ah, the brace and bit(adjustable), then the coffee grinder.

Spokeshaves and hand planes are handy also


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

I think a lot of people think about growing the food, but make no preparations for keeping bugs and animals away from their crops. A dozen steel poles and chicken fencing and netting will work wonders and it's pretty cheap at the home improvement store.


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

I would think if there were anything harmful on the chicken wire, it would burn off in an hour or so over a fire.


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

I got a couple cross cut saws for wood a one man and a two man looking for draw knives, and hand drills.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

A treadle wheel grinding stone


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Id figure out if its galvanized or not I know that can make it toxic to cook with but I am not sure if it would burn off.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

A.J. said:


> I was wondering what some random things you guys have thought of
> that could be helpful in a shtf or and other emergency.
> If somthing does happen i think we the people will he on are own
> for atleast a week or two (EX hurricane katrina) and my friend and i where
> ...


chicken wire is galvanized,(covered with zinc) dont cook with it unless you want to poison yourself,we use it over and over again along with some old steel poles we have from an expired sunshade to keep critters away from our veggies we grow.if you need something to cook over the best thing is an old bbq grill (the grill part,not the whole thing) or a piece of expanded wire mesh(its steel)burn it off before you cook and when your done,spray it with some pam or etc, and wrap it up in some plastic wrap.


----------



## JanerichoC18 (Jul 4, 2013)

I went to the surplus store and got an e-tool last week. I forgot about it since I was enlisted. Perfect for a shovel, a chair, a saw and a weapon. Not a bad $20 investment.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks for reminding me about the bit and brace. Veritas still makes these and I have been meaning to order one. ::clapping::


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Got it ordered

Lee Valley Tools - Important Announcement

and I have been wanting this for a long time.

Lee Valley Tools - Important Announcement


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey all, its been a while

DO NOT cook on chicken wire, it is galvanized and will pretty much kill you, but I have several rolls back stocked as it has a lot of non-food cooking uses, the most recent of which is .... my chick coop.

A couple of other things for "forgotten tools"

N95 masks, for any feasible pandemic or even just bucking hay bales with allergies or winnowing wheat, they are the bomb.

Sand Bags, on Ebay you can get them for about 20 cents each and they have a LOT of potential uses.

1" black PVC hose, the 300 foot rolls are best, you can tap into a reasonable water source and run it to your home. A 300 foot roll is about $100

Just fanning the flames, there are a lot of good things to stock


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

21" Bow Saw GREAT DEAL!

Order online and shippings only $7. Given what you save in tax and gas to get to the store, that's a steal!

Just came back from Home Depot today and they sell this EXACT same saw painted black under the name "Fiskars" for $19.99! Replacement blades alone were $7.99! Looking very close at both saws, I'm _convinced _they came from the same factory, just painted different.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

inceptor said:


> Got it ordered
> 
> Lee Valley Tools - Important Announcement
> 
> ...


Please do not post any links to Lee Valley or Veritas anything on this site ever again! I love those guys and would happily mortgage Mrs Inor and my entire future just to have one of everything they sell. You are killing me man!  (Okay, maybe I exaggerate. I would never mortgage Mrs Inor, but everything we own or will ever own would be a happy trade to Lee Valley for me.)

I was in Ottawa last week and went to their retail store. Fortunately, their retail store is more like the old Sears catalog stores in the U.S where you order stuff but do not take it with you. I would have gotten into SERIOUS trouble if they had been like a normal retail store.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I've seen chicken wire (not galvanized/rusty) used to cook pig in the ground. It held the pig together so that it didn't fall apart when they lift it out od the pit. Nailed over the outside of house windows chicken wire will help keep large rocks etc. from being thrown though the window and into the living space. It is also useful in making chicken pens.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Inor said:


> Please do not post any links to Lee Valley or Veritas anything on this site ever again! I love those guys and would happily mortgage Mrs Inor and my entire future just to have one of everything they sell. You are killing me man!  (Okay, maybe I exaggerate. I would never mortgage Mrs Inor, but everything we own or will ever own would be a happy trade to Lee Valley for me.)
> 
> I was in Ottawa last week and went to their retail store. Fortunately, their retail store is more like the old Sears catalog stores in the U.S where you order stuff but do not take it with you. I would have gotten into SERIOUS trouble if they had been like a normal retail store.


I could bankrupt myself there too. I have been coveting that little plane for a couple of years and finally decided to get it.

Sorry to hear that about the retail stores. We have been talking about a trip to Canada and Lee Valley was on my must see list.


----------



## Tundra Dweller (May 18, 2013)

Inor said:


> Please do not post any links to Lee Valley or Veritas anything on this site ever again! I love those guys and would happily mortgage Mrs Inor and my entire future just to have one of everything they sell. You are killing me man!  (Okay, maybe I exaggerate. I would never mortgage Mrs Inor, but everything we own or will ever own would be a happy trade to Lee Valley for me.)
> 
> I was in Ottawa last week and went to their retail store. Fortunately, their retail store is more like the old Sears catalog stores in the U.S where you order stuff but do not take it with you. I would have gotten into SERIOUS trouble if they had been like a normal retail store.


Come to the Edmonton store.. They have a HUGE warehouse of stuff.. I have yet to be told they didn't have what i asked for... My wife hates it when i go there...


----------



## Tundra Dweller (May 18, 2013)

inceptor said:


> I could bankrupt myself there too. I have been coveting that little plane for a couple of years and finally decided to get it.
> 
> Sorry to hear that about the retail stores. We have been talking about a trip to Canada and Lee Valley was on my must see list.


Like Inor said it is set up like the old sears catalog store.. Very little in the front store.. BUT pretty much everything in their book is in the warehouse right here in Edmonton....


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Tundra Dweller said:


> Like Inor said it is set up like the old sears catalog store.. Very little in the front store.. BUT pretty much everything in their book is in the warehouse right here in Edmonton....


That is how the Ottawa store is too. They also have the Veritas plant right across the street where they make the planes etc. I asked if I could come back and get a tour of the Veritas plant and was told that I could if I went during business hours. Unfortunately, I was up there working and could not schedule it. But maybe next time...


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Lehman's Catalog has a lot of non-electric products use by the Amish.
https://www.lehmans.com/c-223-hand-tools.aspx


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Tundra Dweller said:


> Like Inor said it is set up like the old sears catalog store.. Very little in the front store.. BUT pretty much everything in their book is in the warehouse right here in Edmonton....


You're gonna get me in trouble


----------



## Tundra Dweller (May 18, 2013)

Come on up.. I will even take ya there.. Good to visit with a fellow Texan..I was up here for work, I moved here ten years ago.. Married the girl of my dreams..


----------



## Tundra Dweller (May 18, 2013)

Inor said:


> I asked if I could come back and get a tour of the Veritas plant and was told that I could if I went during business hours.


That would be so fantastic...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Tundra Dweller said:


> Come on up.. I will even take ya there.. Good to visit with a fellow Texan..I was up here for work, I moved here ten years ago.. Married the girl of my dreams..


I'll definitely keep that in mind. Thanks


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I know the galvanized steel gives off fumes that will make you sick if you weld it, I am not sure why since zinc is an essential mineral for our health. I think maybe the fumes introduce it to your lungs where it is absorbed at a much higher rate, never heard of anyone dying from inhaling zinc fumes. Zinc doesn't melt until over 600 degrees, should be good for low temperature smoking and roasting.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

How about a simple axe. I broke the handle on mine, and was dead in the water. $15 and I was good to go again. I use it for mostly chopping wood, but it can be for protection too if needed. Also shovels. All mine are broken. Maybe if I can spare the $11 I'll get a new handle for my best shovel. My machete comes in handy. Just some of the basic yard tools.


----------

